# Preparing casseroles ahead of time?



## gary b (Apr 5, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I was wondering, can casseroles or slow cooker recipes that have RAW meat or egg in them, be assembled 1-2 days ahead of time and stored in the frig.? Am I asking for food poisoning if I do this? How about crockpot or casseroles WITHOUT raw meat or egg? Also, when assembling crock pot recipes ahead, can/should I leave the liquid ingredients out during storage and then put the liquids into the dry ingredients just before cooking? (ie; rice or potatoes setting in liquid in for 1-2 days in the frig might make the dish taste bad???)

thanks in advance, Gary


----------



## Gretchen (Apr 5, 2006)

First question--NO.  Why do you want to do this in the first place? Yes, add the liquid when you are putting it in the crockpot.


----------



## gary b (Apr 5, 2006)

Gretchen said:
			
		

> First question--NO. Why do you want to do this in the first place? Yes, add the liquid when you are putting it in the crockpot.


 
I thought I could assemble these things when I have some extra time, then just put them already made up in the crock pot or oven when I'm short on time. I guess it's not a good idea then. thanks, Gary


----------



## GB (Apr 5, 2006)

Lots of casseroles can be assembled ahead of time and frozen. Try to freeze them in the pan you will be cooking them in (line it with foil or wax paper or something so you can pop it out once frozen). Then when it comes time to cook them just pull them out of the freezer and pop them right into that pan to cook.


----------



## kimbaby (Apr 5, 2006)

and to add to GB's suggestion foil pans are great to use, you just place tin foil over the top freeze pull out bake to heat, eat and throw away the foil pan...


----------

